# TM SLDR Stock Shafts



## Region3 (Aug 25, 2013)

I know on some recent models, the stock shafts weren't very well thought of by some. Does anyone have any opinions on the one fitted to the new SLDR?

It's a Fujikura Speeder 57, presumably made for. The stiff weighs 58g, torque 3.4, but it doesn't say whether its low/mid/high launching.

Anyone had a decent go with one, or read opinions/details about it?

Thanks.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 26, 2013)

The boss had a TP version to try couple of weeks ago maybe he'll offer up An opinion after hols.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 26, 2013)

The TP has a real speeder 6.3 in, so I wouldn't be concerned with the quality of that one. It's the made for one in the non TP I was curious about.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 30, 2013)

Review here head to head with an R1.

http://customf.it/174dTwL


----------



## Region3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for that.

it doesn't say much about the shaft, but at least they rate the driver well.

My question was a bit 'after the horse has bolted' as I've already got the club. I guess I'll find out over the weekend how it stacks up against my old one, when I play my own course for the first time with it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope it works well was it out to play yesterday? 

The other bonus with changeable shaft adaptors is that it's easy to interchange sometimes too easy! :mmm:


----------



## Region3 (Aug 30, 2013)

I didn't play yesterday, but if you mean in the Volvo tour thingy, yes it was.

Set it for a draw and spent most of the first round in the left hand rough. Set it to neutral for the 2nd round and was much better, including a couple of big (for me) ones.

You can never really tell though until you play a course you're used to, so tomorrow it'll be interesting to see if I'm in more fairways and how far down them I am compared to usual. So far though, I'm a believer!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure but my pro had a whack with my driver the other day and said the stiff shaft was like a noodle lol


----------

